# inscription ibooks store comme fournisseur de contenu



## Le Permutant (4 Juillet 2010)

Je veux m'inscrire sur itunesconnect pour mettre en vente sur iBooks la version ebook d'un livre que j'ai auto-édité.

j'ai lu quelque part que Apple acceptait les auto-éditions.

Je suis donc allé sur itunesconnect pour ouvrir un compte. Mais la page est en anglais ce qui me semble bizarre.

Deuxièmement Apple demande un numéro IRS, numéro identifiant pour le fisc américain.

Faut-il vraiment demander ce numéro IRS au fisc US  ou existe-t-il une page française itunesconnect que j'aurais manquée ?

Peut-être le sujet aurait été mieux à sa place dans le forum développeurs qui sont peut-être plus au courant...


----------



## kevintuning (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le meme cas que toi. Si quelqu'un avait une reponse cela serait top 
Merci.


----------



## Tfzero (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour, je suis aussi dans le même cas... Si une âme charitable pouvait nous aider...


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2010)

Comme dit plus haut, il faut un numéro d'identification pour fisc américain, donc pour le moment ce n'est ouvert qu'aux résidents des USA malheureusement.


----------



## commtallier (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
je suis nouveau sur le forum. Pour être publié sur ibooks, je suis passé par Lulu.com. La publication des ebooks sur ibooks store d'Apple est désormais possible en téléchargeant un format epub valide. Lulu.com fournit un ISBN (Lulu devient alors l'éditeur) indispensable à la publication sur ibooks. Le livre est visible dans les 48 heures et très facilement téléchargeable à partir d'un iphone ou ipad. Les revenus s'affichent et sont gérés sur Lulu.com. 
Tu peux tester sur mon roman : cherche "Au tour de Violette" sur ibooks. Des extraits des 4 premiers chapitres sont gratuits. 
J'en ai vendu 10 depuis fin Septembre. Si le livre n'est pas acheté par des résidents US (peu de chance avec un livre en français), tu n'as pas besoin de renseigner l'ITIN et tu touches tes droits d'auteur sans problème sans taxes. Si tu vends aux USA et en l'absence d'ITIN, la taxe retenue sera de 30%. Avec ITIN : 0%. 
Le plus difficile est de convertir en format epub "valide". J'ai utilisé le logiciel Calibre à partir d'un fichier pdf, puis j'ai modifié les erreurs (listés par Lulu dans leur logiciel de validation) sur Sigil. Il ya certainement d'autres moyens....


----------

